
The key points of Software Design X-Rays - nicoespeon
https://understandlegacycode.com/blog/key-points-of-software-design-x-rays/
======
underwater
Sounds like some interesting approaches to measuring complexity.

I'm consistently appalled by existing tools that claim to measure code quality
or programmer output. The whole industry seems set up to prey on incompetent
and insecure middle management. And I say that as a middle manager.

~~~
jagged-chisel
There's a plethora of incompetent and insecure middle management, so it's a
big market to tap.

------
sbussard
This sounds like a direct pull from Adam Thornhill’s CodeScene.io

~~~
nicoespeon
Indeed, "Software Design X-Rays" is Adam's book that details the theory
CodeScene uses. Hence the connection =)

